# Accutron - Battery ...Or Worse?



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

I've just taken delivery of my first hummer - an N3 Accutron, with a 2180 movement. However, it's not a happy bunny... the second hand will move for a few seconds if the watch is tapped gently, but soon stops. I would think that it could be a nearly dead battery - but when held to the ear, the lovely high pitched hum is there. Would the hummer hum with a very nearly flat battery? Or is my problem bigger than that? Does it need a visit to Dr. Silver Hawk?

Diagnoses much appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

If you suspect the battery, you should try that first...but it sounds more likely that the indexing needs adjustment.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> If you suspect the battery, you should try that first...but it sounds more likely that the indexing needs adjustment.


I know, I've been a happy bunny ever since you adjusted my indexing. Remind me to send you flowers.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

BlueKnight said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > If you suspect the battery, you should try that first...but it sounds more likely that the indexing needs adjustment.
> ...


Is that painful? Sounds as if it might be! :lol:

On principle, I alaways stick a new cell into any leccy watch when I get one, no matter what! Then I know for sure when it ws done, and that the watch is working well (or as well as can be expected for it's age, like me'sen). It's a small investment for peace of mind. OTOH if it doesn't work, then Silver Hawk's yer man! :yes:


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks chaps. Accucell ordered. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Draygo said:


> Thanks chaps. Accucell ordered. Fingers crossed!


A 2180 in good condition & re-phased will run quite happily on a normal 344...you shouldn't need an Accucell.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Silver Hawk said:


> Draygo said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks chaps. Accucell ordered. Fingers crossed!
> ...


Aah. Already ordered. Will bear in mind for my next one









(i'd really like an M4 as a birth year watch.)

The Accucell -1 will be ok though?


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Ran out of power for my Accutron, plus it needed a service after 40 years. So off to (where else) Paul the electric wizard. Just received it back half an hour ago, looking like new. Thanks Paul for a superb job, sorry I have only the one!

Can't do a piccie, but the watch is SS, vertical rectangular Spaceview, with black leather strap, and Bulova SS buckle. I bought it new from Leslie Biles in Farnborough, Hampshire, still have the handbook, but box has disappeared. Wife not too keen, as the humming keeps awake.

Mike


----------

